# Need help with a tricky home distribution setup



## Britta-Bot (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's a diagram of my equipment to make things easy to understand.










*Notes*
- TV1 is in the living room and TV2 is in a bedroom about 60 ft away

- The 722k is our receiver for personal viewing. There's a line coming in which is triplexed to two "SAT INs" because we get US and int'l programming and I forget what "Remote Ant" is for. "Home Dist" is currently open. The HDMI goes to the HDTV. The OTA module slot is empty.

- The 211k is a separate receiver we need because we operate a motel and there's one channel (nudie channel :grin: ) that we broadcast to our rooms that isn't available through our motel-wide Comcast cable feed, and obviously even if it was we'd still need to be able to manage its accessibility, hence the receiver. So "SAT IN" coming to the 211k has the exact same programming as the 722k except the 211k is used to send out one channel to the rooms when it is turned on (guests flip a switch on Ch 3 to get it).

We also need the 211k because it accepts the Comcast cable feed (the 722k doesn't) so whenever the 211k is off and TV1 is set to TV mode we get Comcast like everyone else. So that's what "OTA In" is. "TV Out" is taking whatever is playing on the 211k out to the rooms. First it goes through an amplifier and then it's diplexed so we can see Comcast/211k on TV1 as well.

*What I want*
1. TV2 currently only gets the motel's Comcast. I want to also be able to use the 722k on TV2 independently from TV1 using it. I already have the #2 Dish remote for it and the cable. When I tried running the cable from "Home Dist" to the TV2 all I could see or do was whatever TV1 had. Obviously I'm missing something. I'm guessing I need an OTA module?
2. I'd like for the 722k to be able to get Comcast so we don't have to switch to the 211k for it. Even better would be getting digital/HD channels (if there even are any) from Comcast or an antenna. Is any of this possible by getting an OTA module?
3. If the above is possible, could TV2 get them also? Not the HD ones obviously, but the extra channels that TV1 would get?

Please show me how to do any of this and explain it to me like I'm a 5 year old because I'm a novice. Thanks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It is likely that the ViP722K is running in single mode. You must have it in dual mode to serve different programming to each TV.

Know that the Home Dist output is going to send out both TV1 and TV2.

Do you need to extend the ViP722K remote control antenna as it appears you're trying to do? That's what the "Remote Ant" input is for.


Unless you have a special commercial account (required for non-residential retransmission), this setup is not above board.


----------



## Britta-Bot (Sep 19, 2013)

I do indeed have a separate commercial account with Dish for the 211k and our Comcast commercial account gives us a free drop for our residence so it is all above board.

"Remote Ant" does have an antenna coming out that came with the receiver.

I looked through the receiver settings and Googled to find out how to switch to Dual mode but I couldn't find anything. How do I do this?

I don't feel my issue has been addressed. Basically I need to know if I need an OTA module for Home Distribution, or will switching to Dual mode take care of that by itself? Additionally, if I want to get my Comcast feed on the 722k instead of through the 211k, is there any way to do that without getting an OTA module?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

DISH OTA tuners can only tune ATSC Over the Air channels not cable QAM channels or NTSC analog channels.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

The 211 does not have a single mode/dual mode feature, only the 722. You cannot set it from the remote, to change the mode you must press the mode button on the recvr itself, behind the right door. 

In order to see the TV2 image from the 722, you need to hook up to the "home distribution" output. Of course you'll also need to use the TV2 remote in order to change channels etc. You may want to go into the modulator setup menu in order to see/or adjust the channel assignments for both TV2 an TV1.


----------



## Britta-Bot (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks, shadough. I've got home distribution hooked up and the TV2 remote programmed and working for the second TV but I'm just not able to change Dish channels with it outside the room where the receiver is. The 722k is inside a cabinet and the antenna is pointed in the direction of the second TV. It's 60 feet away but I didn't think that would be too far.

Before I go through the trouble of setting the receiver in an inconvenient place, tell me if it's still not going to work. Is there an easier solution?

FYI I have cinderblock walls in my house but there are doors that stay open between each room.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

60 ft might just be too far away. I have trouble controling mine from my basement, w/ the unit located on the 3rd fl of a small townhouse. The UFH range is just not that good, especially having to go thru cinderblock. The likely solotion is to extend the ANT. Instead of having the ANT connected behind the recvr, run a coax from there towards the TV2 location. Doesnt have to go all the way to TV2 but at least try getting it closer, put a barrell (coax coupler)on the end an connect the ANT there.

Another solution might be using "dish remote access". DRA is an 'app' that you can download for free to your phone (android/iphone), or ipad and w/ the app you can control your receiver. The recvr would need to be connected to the internet for this to work and you would need to have an 'online' account setup at dishonline.com. I'm assuming you can do this on a commercial account. You can browse the guide an select a channel to watch, it will ask you if you want to watch on your phone or TV; without a 'slingbox' connected the recvr, watching on the phone wont work, but it will change the channel on the TV. There is also a remote control in the app so you can pause, ffwd, rwd, skip, etc. Now the app will only control TV1, so doesnt do you any good for TV2, but if the receiver is in 'single' mode, then it'll work both. Single mode is basically 'mirror' image at both locations, an will give you the ability to open PiP. When in 'dual mode', the 2 SAT tuners are divided between TV1 an TV2 an PiP is not available. Unfortunately the app doesnt have ALL the 'remote' buttons a normal remote would have: no pip button, no guide button, no menu button. The guide feature is built into the app so you can scroll thru it an select a show to watch. Whenever I can't find the remote, I pull out my phone to pause or play whatever ch I'm on, or to set recordings for future shows.


----------



## Britta-Bot (Sep 19, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have a smartphone so the second option is out of question.

The first option sounds like it is easy and should work as I'm short on range only be a little. Is the barrell coupler something like this?: http://www.amazon.com/BNC-Coupler-Female-Barrel-Adapter/dp/B004C4SOQW. Any particular specification needed?


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

No thats a bnc coupler. Im talkin about a coax coupler. Somethin that marrys 2 coax cables together, cuz the uhf antenae has a male end to it. It must connect to a female coupler. Im assuming you'd b using a coax cable with connectors already on it. A premade one from homedepot etc. the cable has male ends, im sure there are couplers right next to where you'd buy the cable.


----------



## Britta-Bot (Sep 19, 2013)

shadough said:


> No thats a bnc coupler. Im talkin about a coax coupler. Somethin that marrys 2 coax cables together, cuz the uhf antenae has a male end to it. It must connect to a female coupler. Im assuming you'd b using a coax cable with connectors already on it. A premade one from homedepot etc. the cable has male ends, im sure there are couplers right next to where you'd buy the cable.


So it's just as simple as this then http://www.amazon.com/Gino-Coaxial-Coupler-Adapter-Connector/dp/B006Z95LHW. I may even have those lying around. Thanks.


----------



## Britta-Bot (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a correction to make for the diagram. When the technician installed the receivers, he had the third cable coming out of the triplex going to the Home Distribution jack, not Remote Ant as I drew originally (corrected now). There seems to be no point to that. Any reason why he did that?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

In the TV2 room behind the TV2, is there a splitter and a remote antenna? Maybe he backfed the remote antenna to the TV2 room.


----------



## Britta-Bot (Sep 19, 2013)

some guy said:


> In the TV2 room behind the TV2, is there a splitter and a remote antenna? Maybe he backfed the remote antenna to the TV2 room.


Nope, he didn't do anything to TV2.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

some guy said:


> In the TV2 room behind the TV2, is there a splitter and a remote antenna? Maybe he backfed the remote antenna to the TV2 room.


This is what I was going to suggest. I haven't tried it, but I recall that some have reported success.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I see that the TS seems to have sneaked in a revised diagram.

The device connected downstream of the DA needs to be a splitter, not a diplexer. A diplexer will lop off the modulated TV frequencies on the SAT output.

There may also need to be a "pad" on the RF input to TV1 to cool down the signal coming out of the DA.


NOTE: DA is short for Distribution Amplifier.

Again, if the Home Distribution output of the ViP722 goes to the distribution system or another residence, this setup is NOT above board AND both TV1 and TV2 will be available at that destination.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I've set up multiple back feeds and they work great.


----------



## Britta-Bot (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm assuming by back feed you guys mean this? http://www.dishuser.org/pictures/uhf-extension.jpg

I stupidly bought a second coax cable to extend the antenna closer to the TV2 room instead of doing the above. Oh well.

It is indeed a splitter connected from the DA, not a diplex. I checked and it says its a Holland splitter.


----------



## Britta-Bot (Sep 19, 2013)

Got the coax and coupler to extend the UHF antenna through the attic in a one story house to the TV2 room and....not working. It worked for about an hour immediately after setup and then it started to go out until it stopped working entirely. Reprogrammed the remote, tried again and still nothing. The antenna is only 10-15 feet away from where it's used. Even if I stand directly under it still won't work. Any interference can't possibly be THAT bad. This is getting really annoying now.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Try changing the remote address from an odd to an even number or vice versa. That changes the frequency band and may bypass the interference you are experiencing.


----------



## Britta-Bot (Sep 19, 2013)

Nope, nothing. I've tried both options to change the address here http://www.mydish.com/support/change-remote-address?WT.svl=leftnav with no luck. Absolutely nothing happens on the menus. The current channels are 13 (TV1) and 14 (TV2).

Am I supposed to be by the receiver or the antenna when doing this? I tried both spots and nothing.

Even the method to program the TV2 remote to the receiver (Sys Info > SAT > Record > Select) won't "kick it back on" again.

The weird thing is it works on and off during the day and then goes dead at night.

:bang :bang :bang


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you have fluorescent lighting?


----------



## Britta-Bot (Sep 19, 2013)

Jim5506 said:


> Do you have fluorescent lighting?


CFLs in lamps and ceiling (inset into the ceiling). There is wiring in the attic for motel phone lines and cable TV, plus electrical wiring. There is a circuit breaker in between the TV1 and TV2 rooms.

By the way, I tried changing the remote address for the TV1 remote as well and nothing happens with that either. It won't even get into the menu, let alone allow me to change anything.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Does the remote work with all the lights off?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Since the remote for TV2 is RF, bringing up the lighting situation is a red herring.

Have you checked the batteries? If it worked and then it stopped, the batteries are the usual culprit.


----------



## Britta-Bot (Sep 19, 2013)

It wasn't the batteries.

I don't know what it was, but suddenly it just started working and has been for the last two days. The remote addresses are still the same. I didn't change a thing.


----------



## Britta-Bot (Sep 19, 2013)

This is weird. I thought it just started working on its own with no changes, but after checking System Info I see the remote addresses are the identical. Before they were 13 and 14. Now they're 13 and 13 (all my fiddling must have changed it). I don't think it's supposed to work like this, right? But it is.


----------

